# Pavao String Quartet



## George Taylor

I have recently purchased a wonderful CD I want to tell everyone about. It's by the Pavao Quartet and is called 'Someone to Watch Over Me'. It received a 5-star review in BBC Music Magazine. It 's a collection of encores they play at their recitals - songs by Gershwin, etc that have been arranged for string quartet. Highly recommended!
George Taylor


----------



## Mr Salek

What record label are they on?


----------



## Head_case

Can't remember, but there was an interesting review of the Pavao Quartet and their works - with the girls all dolled up like pre-raphaelites, playing romantic music. Well here's their website so you can work it out then:

http://www.pavaoquartet.com/

They don't seem to have lived up their debut back over 4 years ago....(are you still around after this time too? ) in fact...I only came across them hunting down some obscure releases and found their CD album covered in lots of hair and breasts.

It was wonderful:










...and in case you're wondering, yes - they have gone down that commercial Hayley Westerna route. Fans of commercial pop and slick arrangements will like them. I was a little bemused to hear that they are learning to play Bartok string quartet no. V. They are clearly more than just pretty faces


----------

